# boldest tinc



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

Other than azureus?

I want a morph with the blue reticulated legs and bold contrasting patters on its dorsal. Like patricias, cobalts or sips? ... thanks.


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm not sure what would be the boldest type of tinc. not including the azureus, but I have a pair of azureus and they are the boldest frogs I could think of. I have heard of them listed as "beggers" and I would definately agree with that. They have seemed to make the connection that I am the guy that gives them the flies and when I walk into my office (thats were I keep them) and turn on the lights they will come out of were ever they are hiding and come up the edge of their terrarium. I can see them with their nose pressed on the glass of the terrarium looking at me. You can't call these frogs skidish, so if you want some bold frogs you should consider an azureus. Plus I would say the azureus is also one of the best looking kinds of frogs. With their bright blue coloring you would almost think it had to be painted on them. But if you really don't want an azureus you might consider D. tinctorius "Brazilian Cobalt" or "French Guiana Cobalt" morphs, I dont know myself but I've read that they were supposed to be very bold. You also might want to check out the Saurian website (its one of the links on Dendroboard) they have lots of pictures and info on tincs. & a bunch of other dart frogs. Hope you have fun picking out a frog with all the tinc morphs available now you have a good selection to choose from.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I would say almost all of the cobalts are bold, pretty much every tinc is bold but there are a few that might be a little shyer just depending on personality. As a rule all tincs are bold.


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

I have a pair of powder blue tinctorius and think they are fairly bold. they do not hide when I open the lid for any reason (feeding or maintenance). I have had times where I had to move them out of the way with my hands!

they are not the most bold in color and they are prone to fighting with each other

Matt


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

The only Tincs I keep are cobalts and they are really bold. I could be adding/spreading leaves on top of the substrate and they will just stay there and not move. Heck they would probably let me pick them up, but I have not tried. When I come into the room they will go to the front of the tank and wait for me to feed them.
-Dave


----------



## tItAnIuMhOpPeR (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a patricia morph. While it will not come to the window when I enter the office (also where I keep my frogs), it will not run and hide and is very content to watch what I am doing from where ever it may be sitting in the cage. I have had it eat a FF off of my finger before! I does not mind cage maintenance and will continue eating while I am fixing something or changing its water out. First thing in the morning, it is happy to sit on a brom and just watch the world go by as it wakes up. You can not beat the coloring either.

This is the background on my computer.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I have had azureus, cobalts, patricias, and have brazilian yellowheads and reginas and they are all very bold. I don't know if you would really see a difference in boldness with any of these, might just depend on the frog and setup.
Scott


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Since we have 10 different kinds of Tincs, I think I can safely say that all Tinctorius are fairly bold given the right group dynamics and terrarium setup. If you have an adult tinctorius that tends to hide all the time, something is likely wrong with either the setup, its health or it is being bullied by another frog.

I have also noted that they will tuck themselves away if the humidity starts to drop. 

Bill


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I agree with Bill. Most tincs are BOLD! Cobalts are always a good choice. Just remember, these guys eat a ton of food - especially as they get older.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

If I had the room I would be happy to have a pair of each of the Tincs avaible. They are amazing frogs, and in my opinion the best staple frogs we have in the hobby. If someone could I only have one frog I would recommend a Tinc.

If you can score them, Brazilian Yellow Heads are stunning, but a Suriname Cobalt holds it's own too and is a little bigger.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i prefer the surinam cobalts. very bold imo. they are also very prolific and will breed right in front of you even if you are doing maintenance o the tank....at least mine have in the past. All tincs i think are bold.....its just a matter of whether you are looking for them to be prolific breeders, reluctant, seasonal, or just don't mind and want a bold dart frog. All tincs are very bold....i have even heard that they have even fed out of people's hands, though i wouldn't reccomend such a thing.


----------

